# Hotgirl Việt: Độ tuổi tỷ lệ nghịch với độ gợi cảm!



## Xinh (26 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=1][/h][h=2]Bước chân vào làng giải trí từ sớm, nhiều gương mặt teen đã biết gợi cảm.[/h]                                                  	 	Chính sự đang "lớn" quá nhanh so với tuổi của mình, những gương mặt này  có vẻ khác xa so với bạn bè cùng trang lứa. Hồng Quế, Angella Phương  Trinh,  Elly Trần, Bảo Trân là những sao 9X nằm trong danh sách những  thiếu nữ lớn nhanh hơn tuổi.  	*Hồng Quế*

	Hồng Quế (hay còn gọi Pink Q) sinh năm 1994, bước chân vào làng người  mẫu khi mới 13 tuổi. Cô may mắn được tham gia một số chương trình lớn  với các đàn chị của làng thời trang Việt. Trong đó, không ít lần Hồng  Quế trình diễn nội y ở độ tuổi trăng rằm. Sự kiện có thể coi là scandal  đầu tiên của Hồng Quế khi cô ở tuổi 15. Suốt 3 năm qua, Hồng Quế luôn là  cái trên để mọi người nhớ đến bởi những hình ảnh gợi cảm và những  scandal gây sốc. 




_Khi mới 13 tuổi, Hồng Quế đã tự tin diễn với nội y, việc mà nhiều đàn chị
	của cô không dám làm._​ *Angella Phương Trinh*

	Bước chân vào làng giải trí từ khi mới  7 tuổi, _Angela Phương Trinh_ dường  như "đang" lớn quá nhanh so với tuổi khi gần đây liên tục xuất hiện với  hình ảnh sexy, nóng bỏng. Sinh năm 1995, tuổi 17 của Phương Trinh đang  có vẻ khác xa so với bạn bè cùng trang lứa. 

 *Elly Trần*  	Từng được mọi người xem như là đối thủ của hot girl Thủy Top nhờ có  vòng 1 cực khủng. Mang cho mình phong cách gợi cảm, Elly Trần không chỉ  dừng lại ở công việc chụp ảnh thời trang mà còn nhận được không ít show  quảng cáo và xuất hiện ở các buổi. 

​  	Năm vừa qua có thể coi là năm “xuất ngoại” của Elly, khi cô nàng đã  tham gia chụp sách ảnh, xuất hiện liên tục trong các bài phỏng vấn trên  các tạp chí tại Hồng Kông, Đài Loan, Trung Quốc. Với những hình ảnh  bikini sexy, Elly đã khiến dân tình và báo chí nước ngoài phát sốt.

	Mức độ phủ sóng của Elly đã lan tỏa khắp Châu Á, và với việc tham gia 2  bộ phim “Hồn ma siêu quậy” và “Sài Gòn Yo”, năm 2010 Elly đã chứng tỏ  được rằng cô nàng nổi tiếng không chỉ vì vòng 1 của mình.

*Bảo Trân*  	Mới 14 tuổi, nhưng Bảo Trân được coi là “cơn gió lạ” của làng thời  trang Việt bởi  độ gợi cảm  không thua kém gì những đàn chị lâu năm.  Sinh năm 1998, Bảo Trân là một phát hiện bất ngờ của làng mẫu Việt từ  khi cô bé mới chỉ có... 11 tuổi tại một cuộc thi người mẫu teen. 

  	Sự phổng phao về cơ thể khiến cô người mẫu nhí phải đối diện với tin  đồn dao kéo, nhưng Bảo Trân tuyên bố tôn thờ vẻ đẹp tự nhiên. Cô tự tin  và hài lòng với ngoại hình trời cho.


----------

